# Apple TV et France Pluzz Replay



## jpa67 (12 Août 2015)

Bonjour - Je peux toujours transférer mes photos stockées sur l'Ipad et les regarder sur la Télé par contre plus aucune vidéo ni les émissions REPLAY de France Télévisions, cela marchait pourtant bien par le passé. J'ai acheté cet Apple TV il y a 3 ans, mon Ipad est la version 3 (rétina), je suis sous Mavericks
Merci pour vos réponses
Cordialement   jpa
.


----------

